# English speaking friend/guide?



## Pizanna (May 12, 2010)

I am an American woman in my early 40's, who wishes to move to Italy next spring. I will be visiting for 8 days next week and would like to know where I might find an English speaking male/female willing to show me around, have lunch, coffee. My hotel offered a few guide services but they all seem to be for large groups of tourist. I inquired to few about individual guides, yet no one has responded. Perhaps I may have to take my chances and ask around when I get there. Thanks to anyone who might have a suggestion.


----------



## Kiwi-in-Milan (May 18, 2010)

Pizanna said:


> I am an American woman in my early 40's, who wishes to move to Italy next spring. I will be visiting for 8 days next week and would like to know where I might find an English speaking male/female willing to show me around, have lunch, coffee. My hotel offered a few guide services but they all seem to be for large groups of tourist. I inquired to few about individual guides, yet no one has responded. Perhaps I may have to take my chances and ask around when I get there. Thanks to anyone who might have a suggestion.


Hi...I Live in Milan and would be happy to meet to show you around a bit. I moved here last year so getting to know the city well. Let me know if you're still in need of a guide.


----------



## Pizanna (May 12, 2010)

*Hi from Seattle*



Kiwi-in-Milan said:


> Hi...I Live in Milan and would be happy to meet to show you around a bit. I moved here last year so getting to know the city well. Let me know if you're still in need of a guide.


Thanks for your reply. It's very kind of you to offer to show me around. Do you speak Italian? How far is Milan from Rome? I don't have a map handy here at work. I'm embarrassed to admit I haven't had the time to make a plan of any kind, there are a few spots I jotted down from a memoir I read that I must see. That's as far as I got. I mostly explore a new town or city by just walking through the neighborhood. Though the language barrier has me feeling a little awkward. What is your name? I'd love to talk to you more about it if I have time. I have many loose ends to tie up before my 2pm flight Wed. Well, thanks again for your kindness , Carrie


----------



## Pizanna (May 12, 2010)

Kiwi-in-Milan said:


> Hi...I Live in Milan and would be happy to meet to show you around a bit. I moved here last year so getting to know the city well. Let me know if you're still in need of a guide.


Arrived Rome today safely. Let me know if you'd like to meet for coffee and a stroll.


----------



## kyrwa (May 6, 2010)

I live in the Als area close to lake major and often i offer free guide to foreigner and frees tay, so please just contyact me. Welcome to Italy.


----------



## Marijke F. (Jun 3, 2010)

Pizanna said:


> I am an American woman in my early 40's, who wishes to move to Italy next spring. I will be visiting for 8 days next week and would like to know where I might find an English speaking male/female willing to show me around, have lunch, coffee. My hotel offered a few guide services but they all seem to be for large groups of tourist. I inquired to few about individual guides, yet no one has responded. Perhaps I may have to take my chances and ask around when I get there. Thanks to anyone who might have a suggestion.


which part of Italy??

I myself am a (Dutch) booktranslator, living close to Lucca.

ciao,
Marijke


----------



## kyrwa (May 6, 2010)

*Offer to you free stay too.*

Hi there, i live in north Italy close to milan airport, exactli at feet of Alps, where is the second mountin high eurpe the Monte Rosa and close on the lake major. If you want i can host you for free too. I'm a meber of international hospitality club who offer free stay just pleasure to meet new friends. if you want come to my side just ask me.

F.;313032]which part of Italy??

I myself am a (Dutch) booktranslator, living close to Lucca.

ciao,
Marijke[/QUOTE]


----------



## rochepi (Jun 28, 2010)

*hi*

Hello



Pizanna said:


> I am an American woman in my early 40's, who wishes to move to Italy next spring. I will be visiting for 8 days next week and would like to know where I might find an English speaking male/female willing to show me around, have lunch, coffee. My hotel offered a few guide services but they all seem to be for large groups of tourist. I inquired to few about individual guides, yet no one has responded. Perhaps I may have to take my chances and ask around when I get there. Thanks to anyone who might have a suggestion.


----------

